# Who keeps the pretty box?



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

After reading someone's post about how nice the box was, some of the replies from other kindlers and myself wanting to keep the box I wondered how many of us do the same.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

I still have mine.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I kept it for a few weeks and then just looked at it and said, yes, it's pretty but it is big and taking up space. So then I tossed it. 

I am working hard on curing some of my pack-rat-itis. I cleaned out my linen closet two weeks ago and I swear, some of the ratty towels I tossed must have been at least 30 years old. And I probably haven't touched them in 20 years!

L


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

We have two and the boxes are on the bookshelf like treasured books.  One day they will have to leave when I get around to decluttering that shelf, but for now they are safe.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I can be a bit of a packrat, therefore box saver.  (Nothing like on Oprah last year though.)  I have my pretty box saved inside a plastic box.  Ya know . . . I could put my two iPod Nano boxes in there with the Kindle box too.  Hmmmm.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I am a hardcore declutterer.  (Flylady)

Saved the box,  hmmmmmm.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I have both Kindle boxes. Both still contain the included USB cord and one has an unused wall charger. I'm not keeping them because the box is pretty; I'm keeping them because I'm too lazy to throw them out.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I still have mine.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Packaging like that deserves to be saved.  Mine too is next to the iPhone, iPod and Nano boxes


....heavy sigh.....


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

I too am a box saver...it will sit on my bookcase as soon as I make room for it when I pass on my deadtree books to the booksforsoldiers.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

I'll save mind mainly for one thing.  If my Kindle dies and is still under warranty, I'll need the box so i can send it back.  If it dies and is out of warranty, the box will make a nice coffin.


----------



## Kirstin (Oct 29, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I'll save mind mainly for one thing. If my Kindle dies and is still under warranty, I'll need the box so i can send it back. If it dies and is out of warranty, the box will make a nice coffin.


hee hee the Vampyre said coffin. That amused me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Boy, do I feel better now.  I'm not the only one.  Yes, I kept my box.  Can't bear to throw out such a nice box.  Besides, it protected my baby while she was waiting for me to adopt her.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I keep most boxes for my higher end electronics, cause if I ever upgrade and buy a new one, I will resell the older model to recoup some of my money. Having the box makes it more appealing to the buyers. I also really do like this box, so it was a no brainer for me. 

I do think that it is amazing they put so much thought into the design of the box and so apparently little into the the cover... must have been different departments!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

> hee hee the Vampyre said coffin. That amused me.


That was my intent.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

I kept my box, sitting on a bookshelf. It is among friends there.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Now I am feeling like I really screwed up. Oh well, c'est la vie. They're long gone (I had multiple boxes from multiple Kindle purchases).

L


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

My Kindle box is on my dresser next to 







and 







neither of which will be available for Kindle anytime soon.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm definitely keeping mine


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Tarma said:


> I keep too many boxes, but I'm much better than I used to be. Either I will find another use for this box or it could become a wrapping box for birthdays or Christmas....


YAY! a kINDLE!!! Socks? D'OH!!!


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> YAY! a kINDLE!!! Socks? D'OH!!!


Yeh, that's happened to me when I was a kid. I was rather disappointed when I thought I got a box of popcorn from my grandmother


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Tarma said:


> My family was always using false boxes. One year I got "Christmas card" with instructions to look in a specific location for very different gift. I never trust the outside of a package!


My family re-used boxes so much, we got to making jokes about the boxes. "Oh, that Brooks Brothers box....hahahah, no, you are not getting an expensive shirt!" We get nostalgic over the boxes from stores that no longer exist, like Jordan Marsh.

L


----------



## Cat (Nov 10, 2008)

I kept mine.

Off topic: Leslie mentioned tossing old, ratty towels when cleaning out a linen closet. That reminded me that some vets like to get old (clean, of course) towels to wrap animals in, put at the bottom of those cold metal cages, etc. Maybe the local shelter would like them, too, now that I think about it. 

Just an FYI if anyone else has towels to get rid of.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I kept mine. It keeps my old manga magazine standing up on my bookshelf. its the perfect size to accommodate the space between the magazines and the end of the bookshelf.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Reader. said:


> I kept mine.
> 
> Off topic: Leslie mentioned tossing old, ratty towels when cleaning out a linen closet. That reminded me that some vets like to get old (clean, of course) towels to wrap animals in, put at the bottom of those cold metal cages, etc. Maybe the local shelter would like them, too, now that I think about it.
> 
> Just an FYI if anyone else has towels to get rid of.


Good suggestion. We goodwilled all the ones that were goodwillable, along with a mountain of sheets. Hopefully they will be put to good use.

L


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

Got it


----------



## Essensia (Nov 3, 2008)

I kept the box for most of the reasons stated above.  But I have to admit I was kinda disappointed at all the effort and especially expense that Amazon must have put into the box.  I'll be the first to admit that I'm frequently too lazy to recycle or be as "green" as I could be, but overblown packaging is one of my pet peeves.  Really I would've been just as happy if my Kindle had come in a plain little brown box with some padding.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Kept mine.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I kept mine the first week because I had to wrap it up before the hubby came home for the weekend! I will keep it for while as is our custom to save electronic type boxes in case they need to be repacked for shipment or resale, along with all paperwork in the box. We have a place to store these boxes til no longer needed (usually after warranty is up.

In regards to reusing boxes... our family has this one Christmas box that gets used and passed around every year. It has been around since I was 12 years old.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dori said:


> I am a hardcore declutterer. (Flylady)
> 
> Saved the box, hmmmmmm.


Dori... I am a flybaby!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*I kept the box for the same reason as Octo....resale purposes, not that I plan to sell Jinx anytime soon...it's a cool box.

I have an aunt who likes to do the box in a box in a box, etc. for one victim each Christmas. I think the record was 12 layers of boxes. I had a doozie the year it was my turn...I collect thimbles so she had gotten me a set of the Chinese Zodiac signs, all 12 of them!!! Thankfully she didn't box each thimble but she did wrap each of them and then proceeded with her box in the box routine *


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I plan on keeping mine and giving it a place of honor on my bookshelves. Hmm, I guess I better go make some space for it.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Dori said:


> I am a hardcore declutterer. (Flylady)
> 
> Saved the box, hmmmmmm.


I'm a Flybaby! Just started up again this week and am working on cleaning up my act and decluttering. I too am a packrat. For now I have my Kindles box but that may change once I get around to decluttering that part of the house.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> I'm a Flybaby! Just started up again this week and am working on cleaning up my act and decluttering. I too am a packrat. For now I have my Kindles box but that may change once I get around to decluttering that part of the house.


Buttercup, I am a flybaby, too!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

I have been a flybaby for 3 or 4 years and most of my house is decluttered.  Sure makes cleaning house much easier.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I not only have the box...I have the cardboard box that the pretty box came in and every piece of cellophane, tissue and other such that my beloved Kindle was packed in.


----------



## Monica (Nov 2, 2008)

sjc said:


> I not only have the box...I have the cardboard box that the pretty box came in and every piece of cellophane, tissue and other such that my beloved Kindle was packed in.


That's what I would call a dedicated Kindler!


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

sjc said:


> I not only have the box...I have the cardboard box that the pretty box came in and every piece of cellophane, tissue and other such that my beloved Kindle was packed in.


If I had kept every brown cardboard box with "Amazon" on it that I've had show up behind my bushes I would no longer have a guest room or a basement. (Which in my case is the same thing )


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Doesn't it have the serial number on the bottom of the box?  That's the main reason I kept my pretty box.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Suzanne said:


> Doesn't it have the serial number on the bottom of the box? That's the main reason I kept my pretty box.


Yes, it's on the box but it is also on the Kindle under the battery cover.

L


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Oooooohhh.  Didn't know that. But it makes sense that the serial number would be on the gadget itself! I still want the pretty box!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

The one on the box is easier to read...so I have been told.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> The one on the box is easier to read...so I have been told.


Yes, that is true. The serial number is also on your Amazon account on the "Manage Your Kindle" page and I find that one the easiest to read of all!

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2008)

All righty then that settles it, buh byeee box!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> All righty then that settles it, buh byeee box!


Well, you might see the box and turn into one of these pack-rat types.

L


----------



## Yollo (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't even have the box yet and am 100 percent sure I'm going to be giving it a prominent space on my book shelf. Sigh. I need my kindle soon, really really badly.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> If I had kept every brown cardboard box with "Amazon" on it that I've had show up behind my bushes I would no longer have a guest room or a basement. (Which in my case is the same thing )


I not only keep the brown cardboard Amazon boxes, I use them ... to store more stuff.


----------



## Vicki (Nov 9, 2008)

I too will keep the box until the warranty is gone. Then it will go in the re-cycle pile. We too have a pack rat in the house but it is not me.


----------



## Teach142 (Oct 28, 2008)

It's too cool to part with.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, too!









Betsy


----------



## Florida Kev (Oct 28, 2008)

forgot I had it. thanks for reminding me to dump it in the trash.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

DH and I travel for his job.  We move 2 to 4 times a year.  I've learned to part with lots of stuff.  Those boxes only lasted a week at my house.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

I kept mine. It's too pretty to toss and it holds the Kindle's manual and usb cord.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

We kept our boxes, but I think they've stayed around this long only because they're sitting on a shelf in the front room (our ad-hoc "library" for dead tree books that we don't buy anymore!) and are out of sight, out of mind!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I kept mine. It's too pretty to toss and it holds the Kindle's manual and usb cord.


I'm addicted to ziploc bags. _That's my confession for the day._

They work perfect for holding your manual and usb cord and takes up a lot less room. 
If you buy the freezer bags, you can even write on the front what the bag contains.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

I have two boxes and saved them both.They are just too cool to throw out.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sebat said:


> I'm addicted to ziploc bags. _That's my confession for the day._
> 
> They work perfect for holding your manual and usb cord and takes up a lot less room.
> If you buy the freezer bags, you can even write on the front what the bag contains.


Can't you just look in the bag and see? LOL...

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Can't you just look in the bag and see? LOL...
> 
> L


Another Bacardi Jim wannabe


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Can't you just look in the bag and see? LOL...
> 
> L


Sure you can, but I have cell phone cords, ipod cords, laptop cords, kindle cords, camera cords.....the list goes on and on. I've got 2 sets of each...one for me and one for DH. All those cords start to look alike after awhile. Sometimes it's faster to read it on the bag. 

_Second confession of day, I got too many electronics._


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I had to laugh at this. The poll should have had an "I am thinking about throwing it out" choice!
I got my Kindle in May. I looked at the box again today for the third week and again, it has failed to make it out to the reyclables bin this week! I am trying very hard not to clutter and I have no use for this box but it IS pretty...
Patricia


----------



## Spiritdancer (Oct 27, 2008)

Still have mine...way too pretty to toss.  I'm sure I'll find a good use for it (at least that's what I tell myself!)...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Sure you can, but I have cell phone cords, ipod cords, laptop cords, kindle cords, camera cords.....the list goes on and on. I've got 2 sets of each...one for me and one for DH. All those cords start to look alike after awhile. Sometimes it's faster to read it on the bag.
> 
> _Second confession of day, I got too many electronics._


My collection of electronics cords are the reason I got a dedicated label printer. No more, "What does this go to?" I also like zip lock bags.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too,  and I also use sharpee pen like markers and write on things.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sebat said:


> _Second confession of day, I got too many electronics._


You can _never _have too many electronics.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe a clear hanging shoe caddy would be good to store chargers,  etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great idea!  I use one to sort fabric scraps for my quilting....

Betsy


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Dori said:


> Maybe a clear hanging shoe caddy would be good to store chargers, etc.


I used to use the shoe caddy that hangs from the door in the dorm. Used to put my shoes on the bottom and other things towards the top. There was a pocket for my phone accessories, my Zune accessories, various Sharpies and pilot pen pocket. I think don't think I have a picture of my organize dorm closet (Much cleaner than my home closet).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A non-Kindle accessory....

B.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread.  

It just went from the "pretty box" thread to "storage solutions".

I never can stay on topic.  It's good to see the rest of you can't either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it's still somewhat related...we didn't get off into TV series yet...

I really need to throw out the box, but I think I'll throw out some other stuff first...

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, it's still somewhat related...we didn't get off into TV series yet...
> 
> I really need to throw out the box, but I think I'll throw out some other stuff first...
> 
> Betsy


   
You're just procrastinating. Throw it all out at once.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I could but I want to keep the pretty box for awhile, so I'll find something else...

Betsy


----------



## irabren (Nov 9, 2008)

Its good to keep the box - in case you have to send it back !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, that's why I'm doing it, LOL!



Betsy


----------



## Brenda M. (Nov 26, 2008)

I kept the box and so glad I did and I had to send my first Kindle back! I highly recommend hanging onto it "just in case". And, yes, I have kept my second one now, too.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm keeping the pretty box.  I did laugh tho, the box was so pretty and the trays are made out of egg carton.  

I will confess to saving the box for almost every piece of electronics I have purchased.  I'm sure I still have the box for my very first cell phone (a.k.a. "The Brick") stored somewhere in the basement.

Birdy


----------

